# Classical music of medieval and renaissance Ireland ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I talk about various people classic but i almost forgot the irish, i need good decent classical composer of Ireland, i wont ask for modern now i wonder in ancient lore , i have this phase or maybe im just retro...

:tiphat: greetings to you Ireland


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Bad news. Like the Scots, the Irish had an (unwritten) bardic tradition and all of this has now vanished. The other classic source of early music is church music from manuscripts and again all of this has vanished. There are some (very tentative) reconstructions but .....

The earliest you'll get is probably Carolan (1670 -1738). See wiki on the music of Ireland.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What is Celtic Music? I always thought that it had something to with medieval times, you see Celtic bands at medieval fairs with the Morris dancers and stuff.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Celtic music usually just means folk music from the Celtic countries. It gets mixed in with all sorts of nonsense about druidic bards and so forth


----------

